# Patsy



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

Hi Patsy,
Thank you for sending me a message, unfortunately, being new to all this I don't know how to send a message to your profile site.

You asked how we were getting on? Well!! still here in the UK. We have just put our house back onto the market again, as there are signs that the market is improving, :clap2: It is disheartening, but we live in hope for a sale.

Ken and I are visiting Portugal in September to stay near Tomar in a little cottage, we can't wait as we love Portugal and feel as though it is our second home at the moment.

Again Thank you for your message, and I hope to hear from you again.

Tina


----------

